# VISA- Expat from USA



## Npsperl0863 (Sep 1, 2009)

HELPPP!!

im really confused about what to do about my VISA. Me and a friend are taking a TEFL course in Phuket in the middle of November. We plan to hopefully be there for a year. I was hoping to get a Non-Immigrant B but after doing research, that seems a little unrealistic. What is the best option for us? Getting a tourist VISA in the US, (where we are located now), and then just keep renewing it in Thailand?

From what I understand, if we get a tourist VISA in the US, it is valid for 60 days, with the option to extend it to 90. What happens after the 90 days?

Does my employer help us get a non immigrant VISA that is good for a year?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Garret (Sep 11, 2009)

*Visa*

You will not be able to obtain back to back tourist visas overe here for very much longer if what I read is true. Apply for a multiple entry tourist visa and pay for 3 or 4 entries....Being in the States they may give it to you. 

The era of just getting tourist visa after tourist visa is coming to an end.

The only other option is to fly out and back in.

Of course if you find a job that will furnish you with a work permit than no problem.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

If you are working, then you must have a work visa. I'm not sure I understand your post - you are taking a TEFL course, but then you talk about your employer? Can you give us a few more details?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Me too*

I'm moving over November 3, from Las Vegas, NV, USA. Plan to stay forever.

What school are you going to? Did you do your homework?

Sounds like we get a 60 day visa. Then, once we get a job, a work permit. Then we can apply for a 1 year non-resident.

Bigfoot


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Technically if you go over on a tourist visa you can't look for work. Realistically thought that's what some people do.

There's a whole thread on the teaching situation on the forum from not so long ago, I'll dig out the link and post it when I've a moment. 

Some schools employ people illegally who are in Thailand on a tourist visa, and then who extend their time in LOS via border run stamps (every 15 days at land borders, 30 days in you fly out and in. But they are paid a pittance. Don't know what sort of job you are looking for, but the bona fide teaching jobs are not easy to find. And they don't pay a lot either. And unless you are highly qualified in a job the Thais can't do themselves, there aren't any other jobs you can get.

Gone are the days when you could go over to LOS and stay as long as you like, picking up a job here and there. The Thais don't want that kind of farang any more. 

That is why they are stopping the double (6 month) tourist visas.

Non-immigrant teaching visas - a good school will help to get this, but they are hard to find. You need a degree as well as a TEFL qualification to have a chance.


----------

